# 565 replaces Litespeed -- review



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

*565 replaces Litespeed -- photo/review*

After my Litespeed Tuscany met a sad end, I recklessly decided to buy a 565 based almost entirely on a couple laps around a block on my buddy's 381 and a little lurking on the Look Forum.

I built it up with a mix of DA and Ultegra, an FSA K-Force crank and a set of Zipp 404 clinchers that match the carbon weave frame very nicely. 

Here are my first impressions based on a round-trip ride across the Golden Gate bridge into San Francisco and back, a trip of about 20 miles that I've done more than a few times training for IMCDA this year:

The 565 seems to do everything better than the Tuscany. It descends the hill down from the bridge into the Marina like a sports car, it has amazing power transfer when I punch it from a stop light (of which there are more than a couple), it climbs like helium and it avoids the oblivious tourists on the bridge so well that it has substantially reduced my fear of eating someone's Pentax. And, oh, by the way, it rides the cobblestones better than titanium, which is absolutely stupid for a bike with this kind of bottom bracket stiffness.

I guess I'm saying that I like the bike.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride. I went from a Litespeed Clasic to a 585 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

i've had my 565 for 3 weeks now and love it. I'm waiting on a my Zipp 303's from Ligero to finish it off. Of course those are race only wheels. I came from a Alu Leader and i feel this sprints better then it and that thing was very stiff. I cant wait for my first race on it. 

Carlos


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I love reading this kind of stuff. You guys rock! Let's see some pics!!!  

*[email protected]*


----------



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

Re posting in case it didn't come out,.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice SUV!!!!


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

And I think that mounting a Look 565 on the bumper works, right?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice rides. What size is that? 49cm?


----------



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

But, what you guys really WANT to see is the KG-381 Jalabert that started the whole thing with Skukta, right? :devil:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The 481 Jalabert paint job was the best looking paint scheme look has ever had.:thumbsup:


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

*Wha??*

SenatorW --- 

This is the best picture you have of the great Look 381 Jalabert Edition?!? The bike looks like it's in prison -- forced to lean against a live electrical socket in a damp garage. Making the cranks face the wall doesn't seem quite right either.

Please update the picture gallery so we can all appreciate the true beauty of your 381. I can make the bumper of my Cayenne available for the picture shoot. 


Rensho -- the bike is a 51cm.


----------

